# Project SR-2 Desk



## The Boy Riley (Dec 17, 2011)

Now then, I was planning a new build for some time, I really fancied Silverstone cases, particularly the TJ07 or TJ11. Then a sheet of 10mm toughened glass sort of fell into my lap and sealed the deal... DESK!

I started getting parts together in late august then I was working for 6 weeks so it slowed the whole process down a bit.

The pictures are in the order I got everything with a few project log posts put together, so if something doesn’t make sense let me know and I can fix it 

Bits:
EVGA SR-2 
2x Intel Xeon 5650
24Gb Corsair Dominator
3x EVGA gtx580 SC
OCZ vertex 3 240Gb
2x Coolermaster silent pro gold 700W

Cooling:
EK-FB SR-2 Nickel plexi x2
EK-Supreme HF - Nickel
EK-FC580 GTX+ - Nickel x3
EK-RAM Dominator – Nickel x2
EK-Multioption RES X2 - 250 basic x2
EK d5 pump top rev 2 x2
Black Ice SR-1 360 Radiator x4
D5’s x2

It's all very shiny:







the quick test run 






The plans for the desk had a few revisions as I was working in wales without a pc for a few weeks, so I got back at weekends with a whole different idea on how to do it.

This is what I settled on...






The desk design took a while as I have this thing for symmetry. I can make the frame at home, but the panels might have to be cut somewhere else, hence the whole desk is modeled.

This will be the first big build I've done for myself my previous builds have been nothing special, hence I'm pushing the boat out a bit.


24-11-11

Started making the frame this afternoon, the first three sections will take the longest so I'm starting there, here's the first round 

The box and angle, ready to go  together with the plans on the desk.





The first side...





The tools I think I'm going to be sick of in a few days





The last (and most awkward) side





One down... 25 to go...





You know when you draw something and think "that will be be dead simple to make"...

never again will I think that... or, I'll make everything under 750mm long (the travel on the milling machine bed)

Will be doing more of the same until the frame is done, so I'll post anything interesting 

..............................................................

Picked up the panels on yesterday they turned out really well so hopefully I can make the desk to the same standard  and let’s hope I didn’t miss anything when I drew them.

So here they are 






I thought I'd start by making sure the motherboard tray fits, so cleaned up the edges and tapped the mounting holes.





















Like a glove...






Throw in some cables











and a few blocks










Saving these till later as they'll be black sleeved






Making sure I my plan for the cables would work, I'll be tidying them up a bit but they seem to fit pretty well.






And some more of the cooling made its way here, only a few bits and pieces left now 






And that’s pretty much it for now, got some more nuts and bolts on the way so I'll be carrying on with the frame midweek probably 


Just a quick one, tarted up the rear panel, it still needs the hole cutting in the centre for the back of the Motherboard but I wanted to make sure the PSU's fit 





















Seems to worked well, I'll be carrying on with the frame tomorrow so hopefully I can see some parts fitting together soon.


I got bored and realised i could assemble one or two bits

With these :O






All the bolts for the desk (I hope)

plus a few bits and pieces





















Still need to cut the hole for the back piece above, but thats some fun for another day 



Good news everyone 

my brother has let me use his camera so the pictures seem to have worked a bit better  and I've pushed the boat out a bit and done a video :O

SO... I've been finishing off some of the frame, so I thought I'd play with this here camera and show you guys what I was upto.

First, sawn box section, with the outside edge touched up a bit...






As you can see, the cut face looks rubbish, and the inside edge needs a lot of attention... but if you put it on the milling machine 






and then do this

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XOSZ7h73ins&context=C3951a01ADOEgsToPDskKrSLqK_w8m8HHW9_I-J6up

It looks a little something like this...






and repeat...






So that's about 70% of the frame, the rest of it has 45 degree ends and could be a pain in the arse, but that's tomorrow's job 

the pile of box section has got smaller too 






If you guys want more videos of the making and stuff let me know  I think this sort of stuff is interesting, but everyone else might think otherwise and to be honest, milling the ends was about the most exciting part of the frame

Only about another 100 M3 holes to drill and tap 


Just a quick follow on from yesterday and some more video's 

A video of one side of the smallest pieces, tried to keep it brief as it's not too thrilling, but at least you can see how I've been doing the frame.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4QCU6Pkzg8&context=C3d6a518ADOEgsToPDskIk6H5h5d_bhNzgA0PIKW7O

And I got some of the 45's cut today, the longer sections, I asked my Dad (as it's his workshop) what I could use for this, as I had in mind, just a vice with a rotating bed.

I was directed towards the vice in question...

I asked "could you not find a bigger one?" I asked in jest,

"That's the medium sized one, you can get the big one out of the garage if you can lift it..."

needless to say I did not see the need for a bigger vice, as you can see this one is a little on the meaty side as is...






But it certainly holds things very still.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lS0nVw_B6ho&context=C389ce4dADOEgsToPDskIk4ncZVpCevIgKzg6qeF6J

And the finish turned out really well 






and then they go on the stockpile ready to be drilled and tapped tomorrow






...................................................................................

Today was a really good day, mainly as you will see in the last three photos  don't skip though, you'll spoil it !

to break up the tediousness of the day, I've done this update as a recipe, also my Mum was making my brothers birthday cake whilst I was working...

Today's to do list






First take your angle and square up the edge






Offset by the radius of your cutter











swap chucks






zero the Y axis






tool swap (centre drill)






score at 25mm and drill pilots then swap to 5mm drill






Get your magic magnet






Place magic magnet against the face of your angle and switch on.






release angle from the vice and rotate, then replace the angle using your magnet as a guide






repeat steps to score and drill






Enter the garage and try to spot the band saw






having located your saw, remove your bracket from the angle






take your newly liberated bracket and clamp it the the vice, then even up the edge, the same way the box section was done.






Measure the bracket and see how well your eyes did when you lined it up.






Pose your work on a non reflective surface











That kept me amused and for a little while I forgot that I needed to make 38 of these 

But here's the best part

Grab some sections and have a play !
















I think my mental age decreased to ten whilst putting these together 

I managed to make ten this afternoon, before I retreated for food. Hopefully I can knock the rest of them out tomorrow, I had worked out some time saving methods by the 7th one  Then maybe I can start assembling bits and cutting some more serious holes 

And for those of you who are wondering the cake turned out pretty good too






thanks for reading guys, more to come over the weekend


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 17, 2011)

Sweet baby Jesus in heaven....






also, why no board block?


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Dec 17, 2011)

Marry me please


----------



## Delta6326 (Dec 17, 2011)

yummmmmy! I want!


----------



## DeAtHWiSh (Dec 17, 2011)

Really awesome. Can't wait to see more!


----------



## radrok (Dec 17, 2011)

subbed


----------



## stefanels (Dec 17, 2011)

very interesting and awesome work... Subbed


----------



## The Boy Riley (Dec 17, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> also, why no board block?



thanks guys 

I've got the board block, but like the gfx cards, just haven't got around to fitting it yet, I seem to have got a bit hung up on the box to put it all in


----------



## t_ski (Dec 19, 2011)

Damn, that a hell of a lot of work for just a small bracket.  Props to your attention to detail.


----------



## mediasorcerer (Dec 19, 2011)

Good lord, what kind of a monster you building here?

great stuff, thanx!


----------



## PopcornMachine (Dec 19, 2011)

This is so cool. Can't wait to see more. 

And _tanks_ for the picture of the cake.


----------



## John Doe (Dec 19, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> why no board block?



The SR-2 doesn't need to be WC'ed unless you're going extreme, which adds extra load to PLL/NF200 chips. It's onboard chipset fan is sufficient for regular usage.

OP, you missed one thing... why have you built an SR-2?


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 19, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## adulaamin (Dec 19, 2011)

Wow!!!


----------



## mATrIxLord (Dec 19, 2011)

very impresive... keep the good job.... subbed to moar pics!!


----------



## The Boy Riley (Dec 19, 2011)

*brackets...*

So the brackets are nearly done, I was worried about how long it would take to touch up the second side of the brackets...






as there was a few of them...

then the realisation that I could just put some sort of jig on the vice 






And after that, it went quite a bit faster...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ybwnemUCvfg&feature=youtu.be

then the crap lining of that cloud...






40 of them with one side that need finishing 

I managed 20 tonight before I got bored and am heading to the pub

thanks for reading


----------



## Nordap (Dec 19, 2011)

Can't wait to see the pics and benches on the finished item. Great work


----------



## stefanels (Dec 19, 2011)

very professional work... Nice


----------



## NAVI_Z (Dec 22, 2011)

subbed.

BTW.... i noticed the sony speakers. what were u jammin to?


----------



## radrok (Dec 22, 2011)

I like the project a lot, can't wait to see more of your progress!!

Would have loved to see this one with the new SR-3 (If it ever comes out)

Still, amazing job


----------



## The Boy Riley (Dec 24, 2011)

NAVI_Z said:


> subbed.
> 
> BTW.... i noticed the sony speakers. what were u jammin to?



was a bit of Pearl Jam at the time I think 

Finally got the brackets finished, and started playing with the frame  so I thought I'd throw up some pictures.

The start of the evening, find some space...






lay some parts out and try to remember how you numbered everything...






get the base together






faff about for a while because you found some holes you forgot to thread up  then wait till the morning as the light was so terrible the pictures looked like they were on the yellow submarine






sit back and think... it's a bit big... 

I've put this last image in as a bit of a teaser, I'm currently working through the panels cleaning up the edges and holes and then fitting them so those pictures will follow after Christmas 

and... that feeling that it's a bit big soon disappears when you pop the motherboard tray in...






Thank you for all the great comments and feedback  

Have a great Christmas.

Sam.


----------



## The Boy Riley (Dec 26, 2011)

Hopefully you all had an awesome Christmas so here's what I got up to during that quiet bit on Christmas day in the afternoon when everyone is done with presents and stuff but before the food bit 

fitted the rear panel...






was a little tight in the corners but with some light adjustment it soon looked the part











then moved onto the internal sides, you can now see where the one of the PSU's will live 
















Dropped in the panels either side of the motherboard tray











A quick shot of the grill retaining panels on the side, there are similar panels on the rear, I'll be getting to these in a day or so.






Then we flip and move onto the radiator panels...











for some reason I flipped it back and did the triangle pieces next, not entirely sure why... 






you can see the third side of these is still open, I have these sections left to make, they are small but will be a pain in the arse 

and flip back again to do the underside cover






then move onto the front underside panels, these aren't fully attached yet as the fronts and diagonals are missing.






please excuse the lighting in these last photos, I got it better nearer the end, I had a really big light and a small space to shine it 

That's all the panels, now to see some parts in it...









































now then,  I was hoping to get some input on the layout, I have this space and these parts. I have yet to decide where the reservoir and pump will be, and dependant on them I will put the hard drives on various panels, so if you get some time to spare let me know what you think.

This is also what I intend on doing with the tops of the radiators, it looks better in real life, but I'm undecided, think I'm going to wait until the panels and frame are painted to see if it looks good. the underside will have a traditional rad grill though, not these.






and the money shot, I did all this so I know where to cut the hole in the back panel 






Thanks for reading and sorry for the quality of the photos, the ones of the components have really shown up my camera so I'll see what I can do for the future 



Been playing with some switches and USBs today trying to work out how they will fit into the front sections, I can do a bit more detail about how the USB came about if anyone is interested, but it was pretty straight forward, the USB socket had the common courtesy to be metric unlike motherboards

The task... put one of these, in a box section like the one next to it...






about an hour later....





















I will be replacing the screws with stainless allen bolts so it matches the rest of the desk, and cutting them to length on the inside, even though you cant see them...I'll know...

On to the power switch , this one was again pretty straight forward
















And finally, the reset, I put this on the wrong side of the test piece for some reason, but the wire for this will sneak out in the gap around the back of the power switch. The switch will be underneath the section so it's not on display and the panel will cover it's screw, which will again be a stainless allen and cut to length...

The fun part of this was the spacer, as for the first time this build the lathe got involved (even if it was for about 5 minutes) if you need a 3mm internal, below 8mm external, 4.4 mm high spacer, do not spend ten minutes rooting through crap to find one... just make it...











A lot of effort for something you will never see, but again, I'll know it's there and now so do you 

Thanks for reading, Hope everyone had a good Christmas


----------



## mdnelson09 (Dec 30, 2011)

subbed. 

ill probably need a new keyboard today. i was drooling on it as i was scrolling though this.


----------



## BlackOmega (Dec 30, 2011)

WOW! Very nice work Sam! 

Man what I wouldn't give to have a metal workshop like that. I would be doing some crazy stuff with it! 

 Can't wait to see the finished result!

 Keep up the good work!


----------



## The Boy Riley (Dec 30, 2011)

So I thought I'd throw up a quick update before I disappear for new year I've been finishing off the legs today, as the metal rod for the attachment arrived a few days ago.

After the weekend I should be powering ahead with the frame as I now have a time restraint on the use of the workshop, but I'll explain that one at the end 

Righty, today saw the lathe coming out to play, everyone, meet the little lathe...






half a leg base and the bar to fit into it






The best part of using a lathe, it makes finishes like this take about 30 seconds





















and add the little feet 






I'll be finishing the bars next week 

The reason why I need to stop faffing about; My Dad (proud owner of this workshop) is building a 4 inch scale traction engine, he hasn't been able to carry on with it as he's been waiting for a casting...






The cylinder block, so he needs me to get off the milling machine and clean all the aluminium off it so he can start work on this 

Happy New Year !


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 30, 2011)

I am so jealous of that beautiful workshop you got there. Id like to build my own cases and stuff too but I lack the resources like most people - best i can do is mod up a case with a dremel tool. 

last time i ever had access to a workshop like that I was back in highschool or college. totally loved the place!! nice work on the table. I look forward to seeing the finished product!!


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Dec 30, 2011)

The workmanship on those closeups of all the brackets screwed together is amazing!!  I would never guess it was hand made!!  Well done  

Show me more!!  The scale engine can wait


----------



## xxdozer32 (Dec 31, 2011)

you sir are a god, amazing work.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Dec 31, 2011)

The Boy Riley said:


> Righty, today saw the lathe coming out to play, everyone, meet the little lathe...



Hi lathe! 

Amazing stuff.  Happy New Year.


----------



## Huddo93 (Jan 10, 2012)

Absolutely Amazing Work! The finished product is going to be some of the best work [if not the best  ] on TPU so far


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 24, 2012)

I demand updates!!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 24, 2012)

Well if you read his posts esp the last one more closely it sounds like there may not be any for awhile.


----------



## The Boy Riley (Jan 24, 2012)

So I've been a bit quiet of late, I wanted to have a bit more done for this update but it might be a week or so until I can get the rest done so it seemed like a good point to stop and post some pictures 

Here's where we left off, I was about half way through the leg pieces, they had incomplete uprights and no end caps.







And then on with the new stuff 

Finishing up the leg attachment bars
















Making space for the power switch and usbs



















































Milled the slot for the DVD drive
















These were a bit of a pain in the arse to make... but the came up nice in the end 





















Right, back to the frame finished up the small angled sections so I could mount the panels to them...































and an attached leg...






The end caps came out well  too 











And back to the dvd drive...











That's all for now as far as the desk goes  The screws holding the usbs and DVD drive are just ones I found that fit, I'm waiting on the new ones that match the rest of the desk 

Should be getting my replacement blocks from EK this week and I think I've found the colour I want to paint the frame... the panels will be black powder coat so mat black.

I was doing some climbing at an indoor wall a week or so ago and spotted a water bottle lying about... a red sigg bottle to be a bit more precise.

So what do you all think about...






  Red?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 24, 2012)

I stand corrected. Thought maybe you had another work contract and/or the shop was busy with your Dad. 

Yeah that red looks nice.


----------



## m1dg3t (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm speechless! What a build, awesome hardware and a 1 of a kind case! I have never even assumed to build a PC into a desk, LOVE the idea  Wish i had access to the equipment/hardware as you have, subbed.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 24, 2012)

sir - can i come over and live in your fathers workshop like one of santa's elves???


----------



## Darkleoco (Jan 24, 2012)

If only I lived next door to you O_O too much epicness to comprehend


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 24, 2012)

I love the smell of a workshop. When i used to work in security for a bit, I had a post at this bank and they had carpenters and other shit in the basement and I always went down there for a kip when i was on my break during the nightshift when no-one was around - I love the smell of a workshop since it was in school. 

and the equipment is totally sexy as fuck.


----------



## The Boy Riley (Jan 25, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> I stand corrected. Thought maybe you had another work contract and/or the shop was busy with your Dad.
> 
> Yeah that red looks nice.



You were right  this update is what I've managed to get done since the new year, the workshop is currently dominated by a Cylinder block for a steam engine  but I should be back in there the first week of February at the latest. 

My blocks came back from EK today so I might post some shots of everything all blocked up

Thanks for reading


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 25, 2012)

The Boy Riley said:


> Thanks for reading



Thanks for sharing!


----------



## boomstik360 (Jan 25, 2012)

My god this is legit!


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 30, 2012)

yep red with sleek design and wet effect would be good


----------



## The Boy Riley (Feb 11, 2012)

Hey everyone 

Just a small update unfortunately no pics this time around, just waned to let you all know that I'm still getting on with the build (slowly but surely). I'll be quiet for about a week or so as I'm off climbing in Scotland. should have updates for you when I get back and get some machine time to get the mesh mounting sorted 

Thank you all for the awesome response to the build 

Sam.


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 11, 2012)

You've shown some really great stuff, thanks very much for sharing with us. Fantastic craftsmanship!


----------



## HammerON (Feb 11, 2012)

Sub'd


----------



## m1dg3t (Feb 12, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> You've shown some really great stuff, thanks very much for sharing with us. Fantastic craftsmanship!



+1 MAD SKILLZ! Patiently waiting for future update's, enjoy your climb 

It truely is awesome to see more and more build's like this on TPU


----------



## m1dg3t (Mar 8, 2012)

Hope you didn't get lost in the hill's? Patiently waiting for some more epic goodness


----------



## Delta6326 (Mar 21, 2012)

I want to buy your desk lol. its so sexy awesome.


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 21, 2012)

sub'd-  Great work!


----------



## Moatsim (Mar 22, 2012)

just one word for this = mammoth


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Mar 24, 2012)

subbed like a mofo


----------



## m1dg3t (Apr 4, 2012)

Hey there! Any update's for us mere mortal's? Hope everything is alright as it's been a while since the last one


----------



## The Boy Riley (Jun 10, 2012)

*Updates !*

UPDATES :O

so here's what you might expect when I've been quiet for this long...







But just started a new job so on with the build 

Frame back together and panels back on











Got the second pump, now I don't need to dismantle the current pc to rob its D5






Made the threaded strips that retain the I/O shield on the back panel... these took longer than you might think, but they turned out really nice.
















Cut the mesh to size for the radiator chamber vents











Got the fans the other day so dropped them in











And checked to see if the board fits with the newly attached I/O shield ( it does  )






currently at the point where all the places for HDD's and the aquaero are drawn on, so working out what needs to be cut to accommodate the wiring for everything and trying to deicide how I want the cooling to look 

more to come soon.


----------



## m1dg3t (Jun 16, 2012)

AWESOME! Worth the wait 

Do you plan to run the KB on top of the desk or are you building a sliding tray? Sorry if i missed it 

Congratz on the new job and best of luck with it!


----------



## patrico (Jun 16, 2012)

WOW epic build, your making very good of the equipment, and your work is looking quality,  big thumbs for you, thanks for sharing


----------



## The Boy Riley (Jun 24, 2012)

*Tubes!*

Been getting on with the wiring layout and tubing this weekend, so here's some pictures 

Picked up some fittings so I could see what they look like in person and how many I'll need with the layout etc, got some test tubing too so don't get scared off by the horrible white tube.

Dropped the Radiators in one side and put the grills on, last thing I wanted was to put my finger through one of them whilst wrestling tubing.





This seemed like the easiest and least kink-worthy way to do the rads and it looks awesome, the pictures unfortunately don't do the fittings justice.











moved onto playing with the motherboard, so I cracked out the CPU and RAM blocks for a play.






these look nice, but I'll be swapping the angles for 90 degrees then I wont need any other rotary joints for the rest of the board (apart from ram block to res at the end)

Found some tubing from my last rig (shows the quality of Tygon as its been sat for 4 1/2 years and is still perfect) using the tygon gave a much better visual than the white stuff but it is only 7/16 so the real thing will be a smidge thicker but the extra flex was really noticeable compared to the XSPC white stuff. I was a bit shocked at the difference as a lot of people I've spoken to rave on about the XSPC tubing, but then again Tygon is about 5 times the price...











Spent the rest of today cutting down some offcuts of box section to start the hard drive brackets and they look good so far 






Reverse progress :O

Had a setback with the wiring, I had to send back my Aquaero so I'll be jumping back on the fans and whatnot once I get a new one, should be trying to forge ahead with the rest of the wiring though.

Thanks for reading


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 24, 2012)

Looking good!


----------



## The Boy Riley (Jul 1, 2012)

Just a quick update today, in the process of finding some bits and pieces so I finished the HDD mounts this afternoon.

Stole some screws from an old Thermaltake case I used to have (first water cooled build... memories...) then added some rubber dampers from a maplins DIY kit (it's screws were crap) then milled the indents into the brackets


----------



## Nordic (Jul 1, 2012)

I repeat all the good things previously said. This is just amazing.


----------



## Iactus (Jul 4, 2012)

I love the look of clear tubing, Such a shame it wont stay clear tho :/


----------



## m1dg3t (Jul 14, 2012)

Awesome! Your attention to detail is 

I liked the white tubing, picked up 3ft to use in my next build lol

Patiently waiting the next "suckerpunch" lol


----------



## The Boy Riley (Oct 28, 2013)

*Apologies!*

It would appear ive been a terrible human being and forgotten to update this thread...

I hope this offering appeases, rolled up updates..


Evening, its been a while.

Firstly excuses

Got a grown up job, moved house, desk stayed put, now work in a different part of the country to where I moved to... (with the desk nicely placed smack in the middle)


On with the good bit,

put it back together and make some holes for wires...


























Also some holes for tubes...






And more wires...











Add some bits n pieces











Sata Cables











I needed to raise the SSDs up by about 6 mm so the plugs fir correctly were I'm putting them, so I made these plinths for them that turned out rather well

Hopefully they'll look good once they get anodised too (brushed first)











Got a few of the more wierd and wonderful bolts I needed too...







Then my sleeving arrived...






Decided to sleeve the power cables that go under the cards in the SATA sleeving, which turned out really well.











I had hoped to use the bitfenix extensions I had managed to get hold of... but they looked too different to the sleeving I was using, so I made the executive decision to re-sleeve them...











A few people commented on how long the sleeving took... this may have been why... also if you sit down and work out how may cables are in this desk... you'll realise why this was a soul crushing exercise.

but... 






 it looks so much better for it 






Dual PSU link sorted too.





and after running out of sleeving... got some more and daisy chained all the fans










usb cable here looks a bit grubby, I may have to do something about that...

and then put some better sleeving on the PSU...






Now for the bits you don't really see every day...

The issue of the screen stand I haven't really touched yet, the problem being, I cannot have my screen mounted to the wall as some desk builds do and I refuse to have a dirty great screen covering my motherboard that I've gone to great lengths to have in the middle.

So I got a triple monitor stand... then the upright...






needed to be bigger...







Make a push fit bung with a copy of the thread






and you get a 2.4m monitor stand... (shortest piece of that strength Aluminium I could get  )






now for again a more fun bit, another issue, I have a set of 5.1 speakers that I love, so how will these go on? well, make a drop in mount on top of your screen stand, this was really fun to make, probably one of my favourite parts so far.





















So now my speaker can perch above my screen without wall mounting, which will keep my land-lord happy.


A new addition to the workshop made this next piece very simple, everyone, Id like you to meet the future of "home" pc builds... 






and it does things like this...






then you swap some bolts around






and after a while











Put some more holes in the back of the desk and voila...






A screen stand clamp, with floor plate






That's about it for now, this has been going on for a while but I'll be up at home sleeving the last (hopefully) of the PSU modular cables this weekend.

Then just the finer details to be done before coating the metal... I've hopefully got access to a polishing machine so I can brush the frame before it gets anodised too 

Cheers everyone who's still interested, more to come.

Sam.


----------------------------------------------


Evening, been a bit busy as usual, working, holidays, moving house again, the usual stuff that gets in the way.

Firstly, my apologies for the quality of the pictures, the DSLR that I've been using is on it's holidays at the minute.

So...

Bored out the screen stand to fit the extension bar from the last update











This meant I could put the new screen on to cut the pole to length once I'd measured up with the speaker





















Should be getting the side screens this week and I'll be mounting the left/right speakers to those 

So I've been making my way through the little jobs that are finishing touches, ideally I wanted to do these whilst it was getting coated etc, but I was waiting on a few more bits n pieces.

Firstly a bit of a rant I never had at the time. If anyone else has used the EK SR-2 water block, you will be aware of the spacer shipped with the block. The instructions for which are shown below.






As you can see... it shows an EK compression fitting and the 3mm spacer that is in the box...

Here's the thing; if you compare the length of the thread on an EK compression fitting to the thread on an EK barb fitting, you will notice that the thread on the barb is about 1.5 mm longer than a compression. so this happens.






without "unreasonable" force you cannot get this fitting into the block.

HOWEVER... EK do (or did) sell a 1.8 mm spacer which you can buy separately. My point is this, if you're going to tell me I can use your fittings in the instructions, at least draw the instructions with a type of fitting that will actually work.

rant over... handily with the liberal application of a lathe you can work around this, just slap a fitting in and take a couple of mm off. I'm sure not that many people have this issue, but even less of those will have a lathe handy to fix it.





















Problem solved and it didn't involve me shipping a spacer from Slovenia

The Bulkhead fittings needed shortening down as they were huge





















And then finished off the sleeving 











I had a quick test run of the soft felt topping to the frame which the glass will sit on






Finally one of the last pieces, got some grills for the underside of the rads, I was going to strip off the black anodising and redo it red to match the frame. But its just so pretty as is, I might just let it blend in to the black underside.












-----------------------------------------------------


Hello!

Busy weekend, I was planning on having the desk finished by the 20th, as I'll be moving into my new place, but it doesnt look like ill be able to get the metal work polished this week, so it may take an extra week or two to get the coating and anno sorted.

BUT

In theory, the metal work and building.... is done... the last of this was the side speaker stands.

First, turned some bits to mimic the current base for the speakers
















Milling a slot in the back of these at the right angle to have the speaker vertical, then drill n tap the mounting holes





















Then for the extension bars






Made some conical washers for mounting the bars onto the groove in the screen stand





















That's it for this weekend, this lot took a bit longer than expected and I only had one day for desking this weekend.

Next week should be taking it all apart and I've got a plan to make the DVD drive a bit more entertaining too, so ill have a bash at that.

One word.... Soon...

Sam.


----------------------------------------------------


So, been getting stuff sorted for moving and getting the desk coated, a final count of fittings etc and then...







waiting to be brushed we now have the Red pile of bits,






waiting to be powder coated we have the black pile of panels and bits






and all boxed up and ready to go to the new house,











Bolts?.... anyone?






So, as soon as I can get it all coated it's good to go!

Sam.


-----------------------------------------------------


Hello!

Just to give a quick update; I've moved house, I have a room full of computer parts and no desk to put them in yet and getting the frame polished is proving annoying as the machine I was planning on using is broke.

However, it should be fixed this week, then all will be well with the world.

Also I polished up the screen stand as the machine I'm waiting on can't do round stuff properly.











You will all be please to know that the glass survived the journey to the new house and made it up the stairs without incident! 

I also had to get my new landlords permission to move a radiator to accommodate where I'll be putting the desk... nothing like a nice simple move...

Also fun, try describing a computer desk to a contents insurer.


-----------------------------------


Hello! picked up the metalwork from the powdercoaters this morning...






Soon 


---------------------------------------------


Quick apology, some of the pictures aren't quite right, as you can imagine. lighting was a bit of an issue 

Right, so I basically gutted my room, took the bed out to give plenty of space to work, you can also see where I had to move my radiator to fit the desk into the room 






First time I unwrapped all the metalwork...






I'm not sure of the rules on here for posting outside companies (if they aren't competitors etc) but if anyone would like the information on the Metal finishing company I went to, PM me, I couldn't be happier with them.

Firstly, I put on the felt strips which the glass will sit on






Cleaning out any extra powder that made it into the threads
















Starting to get the brackets on and getting the frame together...









































The switches go in as you assemble the frame






Love this photo...






Panels!










































































































My flatmate laser cut me a matte black disk to cover the hole in the DVD drive, its simple and looks rather smart (about a million times better than the horrible sticker that was on it)










Now a "fun" part, group your PCI-e cables in overlapping groups of four and bind them together using a matching red thread.











Creating a core group which you can then attach the outer cables around.

(top part done)










This took a very...very long time, but was completely worth it. this was the most time consuming part of the build, but I used this approach on all the cables and they all now hold their shape without cable ties.






Starting the tubing 


























I then put the screen stand on, This is where the problem happened... I obviously needed to sand out the clamp so it would fit the newly powder coated pole. the clamp went on fine with some persuasion. However, the monitor stand armature which holds the screens did not. 

Instead of making their screen stands out of aluminium, they are in fact made of cheese, sheared the clamp straight off the bar. I've got a new one on the way which has a more practical design which I can modify to fit the screen pole.
























































The moment of truth...











So currently the desk has all the screens just stood on the glass until I get the screen stand sorted, so I'll have some yummy pictures for you all in a week or so.

Current Clock/Cooling

Cpu(s) clocked @ 3.8Ghz
40 degrees Idle, 50-55 under load.

Gfx cards 45 Degrees Idle 55-60 under load

All with the fans at 70% (inaudible)

So the loudest things in the desk are the pumps so two D5's set to 3... its blissfully quiet.

Thank you to everyone who maintained an interest over the two years it took to make the thing, sorry for the wait, but I hope this makes up for it.

Sam.


----------



## gaetan (Oct 28, 2013)

*Epic Awesomness*

I had to register to subscribe as I want...no... I HAVE to see the final result! 

This is truly awesomely epic!

I really have to congratulate you on your work, this is really an impressive built, I'm actually jealous of your desk and of your talent on making this desk.

Keep on the good work, I'm impatient on seeing this desk finished.


P.S.: If, by any chance, you want to get rid of it


----------



## Vario (Oct 28, 2013)

Your dad has an awesome work shop I am very jealous.  Your results are fucking epic.


----------



## crmaris (Oct 28, 2013)

this is an epic project!!! Congrats man!


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Oct 28, 2013)

oh man.....

It makes me wanna rob a bank so I can buy something like that    

That looks awesome.........


----------



## t_ski (Oct 28, 2013)

Nice skills


----------



## karmen1983 (Oct 28, 2013)

Just one word Sir!

PERFECTION!!! 

subbed


----------



## Lionheart (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## Nordic (Oct 29, 2013)

Not enough red... 

Seriously though. Awesome.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 2, 2013)

sorry i have to ...

HOLY GOTHER OF MOD!!! aherm i mean HOLY MOTHER OF GOD!


----------

